# mod_rewrite



## xanthos (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo

Ich bin nicht sicher, ob das das richtige Forum ist, hoffe jedoch ihr könnt mir trotzdem helfen.

Ich versuche verzweifelt eine einfache Umleitung mittels mod_rewrite umzusetzen, was mir einfach nicht gelingen will.

Hier der Code in der .htaccess-Datei:

```
DirectoryIndex index.php
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule ^([a-z]+)$	  index.php?content=$1 [NC,QSA,L]
```

Nun wird bei einem Aufruf von http://www.xyz.de/test die Adresse nicht durch http://www.xyz.de/index.php?content=test ersetzt, sondern die Datei test.php wird augerufen. Dazu muss ich sagen, dass die Datei test.php existiert. Ich möchte diese jedoch über index.php includieren. Wieso klappt das nicht?

Grüsse


----------



## Gumbo (5. Juni 2008)

Dazu musst du die Option MultiViews deaktivieren, die Apache dazu veranlasst, etwas ungenauer zu suchen.
	
	
	



```
Options -MultiViews
```


----------

